# About.com- Men with IBS



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

I just learned something interesting about my site - more of my readers are men than women! This is interesting to me as most studies show that more women have IBS than men. Why there is this discrepancy I am not sure. It may be because men are less embarrassed to type certain symptoms into a search box, but that is a totally unscientifically-supported theory. As a shout-out to all of my male readers, I point you to this:

...

Read Full Post

View the full article


----------

